# ACCUCRAFT ENGINES



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello to all. Hope everyone had a good holiday. Its brain picking time again. Who has had experience with the following accucraft live steam engines? Thoughts, problems, likes, dislikes,etc. Also any other engines of similar type and size and price range you may like?
1)K4 4-6-2 1:29 SCALE
2)SOUTHERN PACIFIC 4-6-0, 1:20.3 SCALE
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can only comment on the K4: I have one and a runnin buddy has one also. Both strong pullers, easy to steam and a pleasure to watch. His pulled a string of coal (9) cars with caboose that had wheel contacts to add drag for 2 hours straight only stopping once to re-fuel as the axle pump is sufficient to keep it in water. I have pulled a string of Heavyweights and USAT smoothside cars, 6 each time and not a problem for either of the locomotives. The K4 will creep or speed along without straining at all. I added a few minor things other wise it is 'stock'. 
I wish I couid buy another one. nick jr


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the K-4 only and for now not to thrilled with the performance of the loco. I do have some grades on my RR and it sure slows down on them. Still trying to figure out where there could be an issue with the loco. It ran fine at Diamond Head on flat top RRs. Later RJD


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin...........the K4 is a great running engine.......but if you buy one I suggest you get it with all the options. Here's a video of mine pulling 21 cars. Fooling with the camera I let the engine get too much water in the boiler, but you can see it runs quite well.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RYCIbKmbX8


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

The SP 4-6-0 is a good engine also. Just depends, do you want standard or narrow gauge.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a link to the thread about my 4-6-0 from last year: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/120509/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

There is also a review in Steam in the Garden Vol. 21, No. 4; Issue 117; July/August 2011. You can order back issues at www.steamup.com 

Scott


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a EBT 12 and a #141 consolidation running here over the weekend, both were unfired when they arrived. Both engine ran fine after a pre-run inspection and lube. The only problem found was on the 141 the tender pump inlet and check ball were missing so the run was very short for that engine. The EBT 12 saw several long runs with the owner wishing it had an axle pump. I was running my Aster Mikado all weekend.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

THANKS GUYS. THATS A GREAT HELP. Salm that video no longer runs. The K4 sound good , though some one told me they saw the brown one and it look like cheesy plastic (might have been the color) Ths SP 4-6-0 look very good. I'm running 45 mm track with norrow gauge ties from Sunset Valley. My present engines are: Regner Konrad, Roundhouse Russell, Accucraft 244 Forney and Caradoc (1:19 and 1:20.3 scales) Rolling Stock is LGB, BACHMANN, AND NEWQUIDA 1:20.3 AND 1:22 SCALES. I have looked at the Mason Bogie, but was told to only get the one with the axle pump. I have also been interested in the open cab Shay. But now I feel I'd prefer to get something a little more traditional, like tht K4 or SP 4-6-0. Price is the hard part many of this type of engine are out of my reach (like Aster), so the field is very narrow. The k4 will take a big jump in price to get all the extras everyone says it should have. I have not built my outdoor layout yet (have an indoor, in garage, 13 ft X 5.5 ft double loop). My plans are drawn for a dogbone layout 85ft OAL with a 14-16 ft diameter at one end and a 16-18 ft diameter aththe other. Will any of these engines have problems with those curves?? What would be my upper limit in engine size? 
Kevin


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

I"m still not use to the way forum operates. So I don't know if anyone will see my reply I sent. So I'm adding this note to those who were nice enough to repond to my request.
Look for my further comments I just posted.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, don't let the toy look of the Tuscan Red one scare you off, go for the Brunswick Green (almost black).


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the link not working...........Sal


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ths SP 4-6-0 look very good. I'm running 45 mm track with norrow gauge ties from Sunset Valley. My present engines are: Regner Konrad, Roundhouse Russell, Accucraft 244 Forney and Caradoc (1:19 and 1:20.3 scales) 
Kevin, 
Most of your engines are models of small prototypes and are narrow gauge. The K4 is 1/29th scale and will look a little strange next to your current rolling stock. You will also have to buy some pullmans - the K4 never pulled any logging cars! 

The SP 4-6-0 is 1:20.3 scale and is a very good looking engine. The 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 are also nice. The DSP&P 2-8-0 is a very attractive engine and runs well. 

I don't know why someone told you not to buy a Mason Bogie without an axle pump - all the latter does is let it run longer without stopping to refill the boiler. A manual fill system (hand pump or squirt bottle) works fine. Them Mason Bogies are beautiful engines and will run happily for a long while without stopping.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll bet that if you just choose the loco you like the looks of best and buy that, you will be more than happy with it!


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

MORE GOOD INSIGHT FROM ALL!! This forum has been a great help since I go started in this live steam stuff. You are right about picking what I like the looks of the best, but. Its also good to find out problems and quirks and good stuff, before making a choice.
Pete Thornton. Nail on the head the 1:29 scale will not go with my present layout decor or with any rolling stock I have. Though I have seen that in some cases it does'nt matter, just run it cause you like it. By the way I was informed that a deal is available where you get a set of 4 free stock cars with the K4. But the K4 seems to be more of a passenger loco.The Mason Bogie
has been of interest to me, but I did not want to limit myself to one small group of same or similar engines (have the Forney 2-4-4 now, which I replaced the cab with a laser kit from Bronson and Tate, similar to the Mason). The Russell is my true English train, the Regner Konrad my old style simple fun runne ore train. The Caradoc, I am modifying now by changing the cab some and adding a tender, an Anglo/American kit bash. And I have a preorder for the new Accucraft 7/8th scale Hunslet Quarry.
So something more suitable for the more recognizable American style 20th century Loco is what I seem to be leaning toward. The hard part is the money. Funds limited, still have'nt built my outdoor layout yet (more track and building materials needed). I start to choke a little when I go over $2000 for an engine(yes, it's not a cheap hobby, none of them are, but I love it). Asters are on the other side of the galaxy financially. Its a tough decision.
What's the most bang for the buck I can afford, as they say. If I had all the money I could use, I'd probably buy a 5 1/2 in or 7 1/2 in ride on engine.
MANY THANKS TO ALL,
Kevin


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

"By the way I was informed that a deal is available where you get a set of 4 free stock cars with the K4. But the K4 seems to be more of a passenger loco"
K4's pulled freight...


----------

